#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Сахалока

## Сергей Хос

Кто знает, как это правильно сказать по-русски?

----------


## Же Ка

сахалока - мировая система, условно разделяется на три основных уровня... камадхату, рупадхату и арупадхату  :EEK!:  / короче, я бы не переводил  :Embarrassment:  /

----------

Сергей Хос (06.12.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Да, но хотелось бы этимологию слова узнать, просто для общего развития. Потому что в тибетском как-то довольно неоднозначно.
Санскритологи, ау!

----------


## Юй Кан

Согласно Монье-Вильямсу:

saha-loka-dhaatu --  m. the world inhabited by men , the earth Buddh.

----------


## Юй Кан

При этом: http://www.babylon.com/definition/Sa...-dhatu/English

----------

Сергей Хос (07.12.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

На американский перевели как World of Fortitude.
В оригинале стоит *mi mjed* - saha, fearless[ness], patien[t][ce], endurance, fortitude, tolerant [-ce], forbearance, unforgotten.
То есть спектр значений тибетского слова очень широкий: тут тебе и бесстрашие, и терпение, и незабывание.
Вот мне и интересно, какое главное значение соответствующего санскритского корня.

Если saha = unity, union, так это и, что называется, близко не лежало по значению.

----------

Же Ка (07.12.2010)

----------


## Же Ка

да уж многогранный термин... варианты с endurance и fortitude... хороши... Мир Сопротивляемости, Мир Отсрочки. имхо, близко... тепло... а нужно погорячей? =)

----------


## Юй Кан

Сергей, вытащите себе электронный Монье-Вильямса? И ряд проблем с санскритом снимется.
Теперь знаю, что у Нико нет такой возможности, но Вы-то -- можете? : )

И вот цитаты касательно того самого _саха_ как такового из двух словарных статей:

-- 2 ind. (prob. fr. 7. %{sa+dhA} , which in Veda may become %{dha} ; cf. 1. %{sadha}) together with , along with , with (with %{grah} and %{A-dA} , `" to take with one "' ; with %{dA} , to give to take away with one "' ; with %{kRtvA} and acc. , `" taking with one , `" in the company of "' ; often as a prep. governing instr. case , but generally placed after the governed word e.g. %{tena@saha} , `" along with him "' [1193,3] ; exceptionally with abl. e.g. %{aizvaryAt@saha} , `" with sovereignty "' Ca1n2. 104) 
-- in common , in company , jointly , conjointly , in concert (often used as a prefix in comp. , expressing `" community of action "' , e.g. %{sahA7dhyayana} q.v. ; or forming adjectives expressing `" the companion of an action "' , e.g. %{saha-cara} q.v.)

-- mf(%{A})n. powerful , mighty RV. (ifc.)
-- overcoming , vanquishing MBh.
-- bearing , enduring , withstanding , defying , equal to , a match for (gen. or comp.) MBh. Ka1v. &c. 
-- causing , effecting , stimulating , exerting S3is3.
-- able to , capable of (inf. cr comp.) Ka1lid. S3is3. Katha1s. (%{A}) 
[...]
-- f. the earth L.
-- (with Buddhists) N. of a division of the world (with %{loka-dhAtu} , `" the world inhabited by men "') Ka1ran2d2.

----------

Сергей Хос (07.12.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей, вытащите себе электронный Монье-Вильямса? И ряд проблем с санскритом снимется.


Спасибо, непременно, как только до москвы доберусь.

В общем, судя по всему, действительно, Мир преодоления (или терпения?).
Я почему так копаюсь? названия такого рода часто бывают значимыми, несущими смысл. Интересно же.
А в переводе конечно оставлю Сахалоку. Так спокойнее.

----------

Юй Кан (07.12.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> В общем, судя по всему, действительно, Мир преодоления (или терпения?).
> Я почему так копаюсь? названия такого рода часто бывают значимыми, несущими смысл. Интересно же.
> А в переводе конечно оставлю Сахалоку. Так спокойнее.


Да я ничего! %) Сам копаю, пока до конца себе не впойму... : ) И не просто потому что интересно, а патамушта только так и нада (иначе -- халтура).
Сорь, за банальный коммент, сводимый к наставлению в занудстве. : )

Что касается сахалоки, то, по мне, если переводить именно _overcoming, vanquishing_, точнее будет "преодолеваемый/[подлежащий] преодолению". ИМХО, не более.

----------

Марина В (07.12.2010), Сергей Хос (07.12.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И не просто потому что интересно, а патамушта только так и нада (иначе -- халтура).


Ну да, иначе получается автопереводчик. Это всегда заметно.

----------

Юй Кан (07.12.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Оказывается, вот оно как на самом деле:
На санскрите «претерпевание» — саха (saha), что также значит «обладание», «перенесение» или «способность». Все живые существа, родившиеся в этом мире, претерпевают клеши и страдания. Иначе говоря, существа обладают ими в большом количестве. «Претерпевание» также означает стойкое перенесение трудностей. Бодхисаттвы этого мира терпеливо переносят [трудности], проявляя исключительную отвагу и выдающееся бесстрашие. Таким образом, этот мир называется Претерпевание.
_Джамгон Конгтрул_
«Мириады миров»

----------

Aion (01.01.2011), Аня Приходящая (01.01.2011)

----------

